# Aj's, Mingos, Snowies,Yellowedge



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like everyone made it out this past weekend and caught plenty of fish for the fryer. Boy was it pretty. There are plenty of reports to read and I did not take many pictures so I will keep it short. I fished all weekend and did a little of all of it. From mingos to deep drop. Even some hand cranking deep drop. That's a chore. Had 12 people Thursday. About half were kids and the other half was us big kids. I love to watch those youngins pull on fish. They have a completely different outlook on fishing than we do. All smiles and some of the funnest comments while they are getting their arms pulled off. I stopped everyday and got a limit of aj's then on to other things. Some wanted shallow and some wanted deep. All around great weekend. Enjoy and be safe everyone. Get your kids out there. If you don't have any, go borrow some. They make it that much more fun. 

Capt. Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Office/Hm
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*few more*

Just a few more


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Capt. Delynn said:


> Looks like everyone made it out this past weekend and caught plenty of fish for the fryer. Boy was it pretty. There are plenty of reports to read and I did not take many pictures so I will keep it short. I fished all weekend and did a little of all of it. From mingos to deep drop. Even some hand cranking deep drop. That's a chore. Had 12 people Thursday. About half were kids and the other half was us big kids. I love to watch those youngins pull on fish. They have a completely different outlook on fishing than we do. All smiles and some of the funnest comments while they are getting their arms pulled off. I stopped everyday and got a limit of aj's then on to other things. Some wanted shallow and some wanted deep. All around great weekend. Enjoy and be safe everyone. Get your kids out there. If you don't have any, go borrow some. They make it that much more fun.
> 
> Capt. Delynn Sigler
> Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
> ...


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree, 1000 percent. I shake like crazy when the kids have a big one on, or is about to pull the trigger. Its like I am a kid again and seeing my first buck, turkey, or grouper. Kids are where it's at. Memories that will never be taken away or replaced. My hats off to everyone that has children on their boat or in their stand.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome report!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Really NICE, that water looks great!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

One thing you can count on with you reports is consistently big fish and lots of em! Nice work as usual!


----------



## bluedawg1 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Bluedawg1*

Great report Capt. as always !!:thumbsup:


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Always look forward to your reports Capt. Delynn, getting the kids in on the fun is always bonus for sure..

Keep up the great work Capt, look forward to a fish catching season for all! 

Hope everyone will post up this year of their fun trips on de' gulf.

I will try to make a better effort this year...been slackin on reports myself...


Jimmy


----------

